# Need a new pair of earphones under Rs. 5000



## aniket.cain (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I want to buy a new pair of earphones (no headphones). I have a Sennheiser CX300-II and I wanto an upgrade to a better set. I need properly balanced sound and I'll be using it with my iPod as well as my N8. My budget is a maximum of 5000 rupees.

 Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2010)

Check Klipsch S4. One heck of an in-ear headset it is 

Image S4 Headphones - In Ear Headphones, Stereo Headphones, Earphones, Earbuds - Free Shipping - 30 Day Satisfaction Guarantee - Overview


Also check Brainwavz M2, M3 and Head-Direct RE0.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 18, 2010)

Where do you even get these stuff??Best you'll ever get at my place are either SONY/Creative!!When the shop guys over here hear "Sennheiser" they go "ummmm....WHAT??"!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Where do you even get these stuff??Best you'll ever get at my place are either SONY/Creative!!When the shop guys over here hear "Sennheiser" they go "ummmm....WHAT??"!!



Order online. ebay, lynx-india. If you live in places like Bangalore or Mumbia, check stores that sell pro audio gear. Even stores like Reliance Digital, Apple store sell some very good earphones though they sell it for high pricetag.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 18, 2010)

I live in chennai and I would prefer to buy from a shop here rather than online. Where can i get klipsch ear phones in chennai? I would order online as a last option.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2010)

aniket.cain said:


> I live in chennai and I would prefer to buy from a shop here rather than online. Where can i get klipsch ear phones in chennai? I would order online as a last option.



Audio People in T.Nagar.
The IT Depot


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 18, 2010)

Ummm. So which models should i consider? Any more options?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2010)

aniket.cain said:


> Ummm. So which models should i consider? Any more options?



Trust me, the more models you check the more confused you will get. S4, RE-0 and M2/M3 are popular and liked by many. You can go to head-fi.org to get listiing of top in-ear headphones.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 18, 2010)

+1 for Klipsch S4.. I was never convinced with the build quality of HeadDirect earphones..


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay. I think I'll buy the Klipsch S4 then. But I can't find it on The Audio People website or the IT Depot.


----------



## aditya_v (Nov 25, 2010)

I own a RE-Zero (not same as RE-0) and my friend owns a S4.
I bought RE-ZEROs from Lynx-india.

Comparisions

1) re midrange and clarity is unmatched. Its the 1st time I can hear shaan gasping for breath in "kuchh kum", abhijeet's Sawant's wavering voice (sounds stupid) and Rahat fateh Ali Khan's excellence. 
Drums are best on Re -zero's. specially for cymbals. 

2) There is a lot of base in S4. more than RE-ZEROs. 

As you can conclude, I love my Re-ZEROs. But on the contrary, my friend likes S4 more. This is due to the fact that he loves base, while I like clarity. 

I would say find your preference, if it's base, then S4. If you like clarity, then Re-ZEROs


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 12, 2010)

I have finally ordered a Brainwavz M3 online from MP4Nation for $89.50. Now I'm eagerly waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2010)

awesome. Do give us a detailed review once you do the bur-in.


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 13, 2010)

Of course


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 24, 2010)

Got my Brainwavz M3 IEMs delivered today from Hong Kong. 
Man, it sounds awesome. The bass is a bit low for my liking, but that might be due to incorrect size of tips. None of them fit me perfectly. However, the clarity in mid and upper frequencies is mind blowing. I can notice instruments in songs I never knew were there. And I thought my earlier Sennheiser CX 300 II were good...


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 24, 2010)

^WooHoo cool, I've tried Brainwavz M2 it sounds awesome. Now waiting for your M3 reviews.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 27, 2011)

I was a little disappointed with the bass of Brainwavz, so today I bought Klipsch Image S4. Now the bass problem is solved, but Brainwavz has got much better clarity and soundstage. S4 also hisses a bit in higher frequencies. Maybe it will improve a bit with burn-in. I'm keeping my fingers crossed now.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I was a little disappointed with the bass of Brainwavz, so today I bought Klipsch Image S4. Now the bass problem is solved, but Brainwavz has got much better clarity and soundstage. S4 also hisses a bit in higher frequencies. Maybe it will improve a bit with burn-in. I'm keeping my fingers crossed now.



yes. let them burn-in and you will get better clarity.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

@aniket: Can you tell me a few songs in which you found the bass of Brainwavz M3 lacking?

@varDOS: I need to know how M2 performs in comparison to Senheisser CX 200, as that is the earphones I have as of now.


----------



## Rohitt (Jun 26, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Check Klipsch S4. One heck of an in-ear headset it is
> 
> Image S4 Headphones - In Ear Headphones, Stereo Headphones, Earphones, Earbuds - Free Shipping - 30 Day Satisfaction Guarantee - Overview
> 
> ...




Where can I get a genuine RE-Zero in bangalore ? Do Lynx-india have cash on delivery option if I want to purchase on-line?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 26, 2011)

Best earbuds (in-ear headphones) - CNET Reviews

Go For Klipsch S4 Best In Class.
Klipsch Image S4 Headphones | Klipsch Image S4 Headphones India | Buy Klipsch Image S4 Headphones

PrimeABGB Providing Free Shipping All Over India.
Computer Hardware


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2011)

Rohitt said:


> Where can I get a genuine RE-Zero in bangalore ? Do Lynx-india have cash on delivery option if I want to purchase on-line?



Check in SP road. I never used lynx-india.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats for your M3. Damn good iems those are!.
As for your bass requirement, you should've bought the fischer audio eterna v2 or Xears TDIII (because i presume you are alright with ordering from outside since you have ordered from mp4nation) done a bit more research. S4 has good good bass but imo there are a lot better ones. 

As for ReZERO, Lynx sells them but they do not have cash on delivery option. After my M2, I really want to buy the REZERO since i'm over with the common bass requirement syndrome and now want a neutral, analytical iem.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Best earbuds (in-ear headphones) - CNET Reviews
> 
> Go For Klipsch S4 Best In Class.
> Klipsch Image S4 Headphones | Klipsch Image S4 Headphones India | Buy Klipsch Image S4 Headphones
> ...



I wouldn't bank on the Cnet reviews for the S4 dude, those guys havent really done a lot of reviews in terms of iems. You should check out the reviews of joker and ClieOs on head-fi forums.


----------



## Rohitt (Jun 27, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Check in SP road. I never used lynx-india.



I had a very bad experience buying Cowon D2+ from  *Pankaj Electronics* in S.P Road. My Cowon D2+ is dead now. S P Road is not the right place to buy GENUINE items perhaps. Plz give me another option.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2011)

I usually go to Golcha for such stuff. These guys are very reliable. other notable guys are Ankit and sagar. 

Why don't you check at Brigade Road too? Glasgow, computer planet, planet M etc


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Go for radius atomic bass or lenntek sonix3.


----------



## Rohitt (Jun 29, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I usually go to Golcha for such stuff. These guys are very reliable. other notable guys are Ankit and sagar.
> 
> Why don't you check at Brigade Road too? Glasgow, computer planet, planet M etc




Where in Bangalore is Glocha, Ankit and Sagar ?


----------

